# Hr10-250 Vs. Hr20-700s



## ddix (Sep 25, 2006)

I Currently Have A Hr10-250 And Are Going To Add A Second Hd Dvr. My Local Provider Is Selling The New Hr20 700s. Any Pros Or Cons To Switching To The New Direct Tv Unit Versus What I Currently Have?


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

The new one is not TIVO.

The HR20-700 does record MPEG4 which is how Directv is broadcasting HD locals.

The HR10-250 is upgradeable and the HR20-700 is not currently.

Check out d b s t a l k . c o m for full review.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> The HR10-250 is upgradeable and the HR20-700 is not currently.


That is not true on the HR20..(true for the R15).
There have been people that have changed the hard drive, and it is working fine.

But a lot more details (including comparisons) at the mentioned.... www.dbstalk.com


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh I didn't know that. You can swap out the hard drive huh? I need to keep up better..............

750gigger in the HR20................... hmmmm


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> 750gigger in the HR20................... hmmmm


One person has tried it (at least reported)... and it is working.
However.... the hard drive is not "easy" to get out of the unit... it takes some time and planning, and patience.

It is also not a guarantee that future software releases won't "fix" the internal hard drive size to 300gb


----------



## taker (Sep 20, 2006)

Stick with the HR10-250 , I got the HR20 and it a piece if crap the ease of use is horrible anyone who tells you different isn't being honest .. Direct TV should go back to Tivo... I plan on taking my HR20 back to best buy and putting my HR10-250 back in service today ... when NFL season is over I will be switching to Tivo Series 3 and Comcast ... Direct TV box is not user freindly... the interactivity could have been added to a Tivo version for Diret TV but they thought that they could build a better mouse trap and in my opinion they have failed...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

taker said:


> Stick with the HR10-250 , I got the HR20 and it a piece if crap the ease of use is horrible anyone who tells you different isn't being honest .. Direct TV should go back to Tivo... I plan on taking my HR20 back to best buy and putting my HR10-250 back in service today ... when NFL season is over I will be switching to Tivo Series 3 and Comcast ... Direct TV box is not user freindly... the interactivity could have been added to a Tivo version for Diret TV but they thought that they could build a better mouse trap and in my opinion they have failed...


Ahh... so since YOU couldn't figure out how to use it... 
Everyone else that has... must be wrong, or is lying... so the growing number of threads of people that like the unit... must be wrong too or lying...

Just take a look over at that HR20 forums... about once a week there is a thread... do you like it? My impressions? comming from Tivo... ect...

There are plenty of people that have found the HR20 to be an upgrade/and or gosh darn... BETTER then the HR10... You are not one of them, obviously..
And there are others like you that don't like it as well.....

But is it possible... that other people might LIKE something different then you?

But all these forums can do for users like the OP, is given the information and experiences... and allow them to make their own decision... Ultimately... they are the only ones that can make the decision if they like it or not.... Not Me, Not You, Not DirecTV, Not TiVo...


----------



## ddix (Sep 25, 2006)

I Have Also Heard That You Can Not Receive Local High Definition With An Ota. Is That True? If It Is My 250 Is Much Better.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

ddix said:


> I Have Also Heard That You Can Not Receive Local High Definition With An Ota. Is That True? If It Is My 250 Is Much Better.


You heard correctly... as of today the OTA tuners are disabled... They are expected to be enabled in October.


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Rule 1.....NEVER buy a box based on the promise of a software update.


----------



## ddix (Sep 25, 2006)

I Currently Receive High Definition Ota Just Fine Using My Hr10-250. Should I Be Concerned About Not Switching To The New Format (mpeg 4) For My Next Unit? Could Other Channels Switch To That Over Time?.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

ddix said:


> I Currently Receive High Definition Ota Just Fine Using My Hr10-250. Should I Be Concerned About Not Switching To The New Format (mpeg 4) For My Next Unit? Could Other Channels Switch To That Over Time?.


*ALL* SAT based HD channels will be converted to MPEG-4

If you can receive OTA right now, then there is no pressing reason to switch to the HR20.

Note in some areas... RSNs are available in MPEG-4


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

austinsho said:


> Rule 1.....NEVER buy a box based on the promise of a software update.


If a lot of us here followed that rule... we wouldn't have purchase our first DTiVo's.
(They too where not "released" with all their features turned on... Dual Tuners was not available when the first DTiVos where release, they where "promised" with a future software update)


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> If a lot of us here followed that rule... we wouldn't have purchase our first DTiVo's.
> (They too where not "released" with all their features turned on... Dual Tuners was not available when the first DTiVos where release, they where "promised" with a future software update)


Was just going to say the exact same thing :up:

I bought me first couple expecting that update and have no regrets...


----------



## austinsho (Oct 21, 2001)

Obviously, you guys never bought DishNetwork stuff like *I* originally did! 

Anyway, I've already cancelled my HR20 "upgrade" until DirecTV can deliver a box that will receive all the channels that my HR10 does....and NOT until.


----------

